# Sheeps milk fudge



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Has anyone tried using sheeps milk in fudge or chocolate truffles?

Results....
Recipes....
Thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

schroom, what does sheeps milk taste like? I have tried goats milk truffles and they were a bit too game trodden for me. 
also, how does sheeps milk hold up to boiling?
What is the fat content?

if it is much like cows milk, sheeps milk truffle

try

2 # chocolate
1 # sheeps milk
8 oz butter
2 oz alcohol of choice

this may work even if the fat content is low.

hmmmm.......................................
for fudge, you may want to sweeten and condence the sheeps milk with sugar than add the chocolate and boil down further.










------------------
You will not understand the American palate until you have rolled a marshmallow in sugar.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sheeps milk is not gamy like goats milk....
it's fat content is high and apparently sheep are more difficult to milk and give little when they are.....Thus the higher price for sheeps milk cheese. Not sure about boiling. I've not been able to access much, but have located a potential source and wanted to be prepared.

Thanks for the recipe


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Chocolate stuffed with cheese is starting to appear in some market. A Frenchman started with this and apparently the mixture of taste is quite pleasant...

Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

We have it in Russian groceries....cheese w and w/o white raisins covered in choc....not very good choc but ok.
HMMMMM Wonder which came first Russian or French ?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

When will the sheep's milk fudge be happening? Now you've got my curiosity up. Too bad there's no way to have virtual tastes here on the cafe...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You should have access in Oakland to sheeps milk....big cheese farm in Sonoma. Call your CAL AG dept for info. on sheep herders.
Is Rattos still around they have the most incredible olive oil....deep green and oh so fruity...trully memorable.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Yup, Ratto's is still around. Baaaaaa!


----------

